# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  Nuevo mercado mayorista de Santa Anita permitirá a comerciantes exportar productos agrícolas

## gpacheco

*Afirma alcalde Luis Castañeda al supervisar obras de construcción*   _Alcalde de Lima, Luis Castañeda Lossio, posa junto a la maqueta_ _del nuevo mercado mayorista de Lima en Santa Anita._   *Inversión total de nuevo centro de abasto asciende a 167 millones* *de soles*   _Trabajos de construcción del nuevo mercado mayorista de Lima_ _ubicado en Santa Anita._  *Lima, may. 28 (ANDINA).-* El nuevo mercado mayorista de Santa Anita permitirá a los comerciantes exportar sus productos agrícolas, porque contará con cámaras de frío e irradiación para su conservación adecuada, y zonas de empaque para cumplir con las exigencias de los mercados internacionales, informó hoy el alcalde de Lima, Luis Castañeda. 
Al supervisar el inicio de las obras de construcción de este mercado que reemplazará a La Parada, Castañeda dijo que Santa Anita no sólo atenderá la demanda de la ciudad de Lima, sino también posibilitará la exportación de los alimentos a los mercados mundiales, dándole un valor agregado muy importante a las actividades en este centro de abasto. 
Indicó que para mejorar el sistema de recepción, comercialización y exportación en el nuevo mercado, se tiene proyectado construir un puerto seco o estación ferroviaria en la que desemboque un ramal del ferrocarril central que transporta la producción agrícola del centro del Perú del país. 
Agregó que esta obra contribuirá también a reducir el costo del flete del transporte y reducirá los tiempos, de tres horas a media hora, con lo cual los productos llegarán al mercado en mejores condiciones y habrá menos manipulación de los alimentos. 
Esta obra no servirá sólo para resolver un problema pendiente desde hace 46 años, sino que tiene una visión de futuro que permita abastecer a una ciudad de más de ocho millones de habitantes, y para exportar en un mundo globalizado como el que vivimos, expresó. 
En cuanto al aspecto de vigilancia y seguridad en el nuevo mercado mayorista, el burgomaestre adelantó que se instalarán 97 cámaras de video vigilancia, con capacidad para observar todo lo que ocurre en el interior y exterior del centro de abasto, dado que tendrán un campo de observación de 360 grados.  *Demora en obras*
Sobre la demora en el inicio de las obras, a un año del desalojo de los invasores que habían ocupado ilegalmente el terreno, Castañeda explicó que ello obedeció a una minuciosa preparación de los expedientes técnicos que requirieron una actualización de los que se habían elaborado en los años 90 durante la gestión del alcalde Ricardo Belmont- y los trámites de ley que debe seguir este tipo de obra pública.  
Ha habido un trayecto de bastante contienda en los ámbitos legal y de actualización de los expedientes técnicos. Hemos esperado la opinión del Colegio de Ingenieros, que revisó esos documentos, y también debimos obtener la aprobación del Sistema Nacional de Inversión Pública (SNIP), dijo. 
Refirió que la inversión total de esta obra asciende a 167 millones de soles, de los cuales 77 millones corresponden a la primera etapa.  *Es imposible continuar con La Parada*
La autoridad edil destacó que en este proyecto habrá una activa participación de los comerciantes que actualmente ocupan La Parada y que, en su mayoría, han mostrado gran interés en el proyecto por las ventajas que les ofrece para comercializar y exportar sus productos en mejores condiciones que las actuales. 
Comentó al respecto que una delegación de 37 comerciantes de La Parada viajó recientemente a las ciudades de Barcelona (España), Buenos Aires (Argentina) y Sao Paulo (Brasil) para conocer cómo funcionan los mercados mayoristas y rescatar lo mejor de esas experiencias para adaptarlas al nuevo mercado de Santa Anita. 
Castañeda sostuvo que es imposible continuar en La Parada, que fue creada hace más de 60 años, cuando Lima tenía 900 mil habitantes. Sin embargo, hoy esa población supera los ocho millones de habitantes y demanda otro tipo de centro de abastos que sea moderno y eficiente. 
Se genera por fin una respuesta que esté de acuerdo con la metrópoli y en condiciones modernas, dijo al tiempo de opinar que como en todo proceso nuevo se generan resistencias, en este caso en lo social, por lo que no debe extrañar que haya comerciantes que se oponen al proyecto de Santa Anita.  *Impacto ambiental de El Metropolitano será el menor posible*
En otro momento, el burgomaestre capitalino sostuvo que el impacto ambiental del sistema de transporte denominado Metropolitano será el menor posible, dado que los 600 buses que circularán por la ciudad a través de una vía exclusiva utilizarán gas natural como combustible. 
Destacó que en este tema, el municipio de Lima ha exigido como estándar de gestión ambiental el certificado Euro 5, que se aplicará en Europa en el 2010 y que constituye un avance notable y pionero en Latinoamérica, porque ninguna ciudad de la región andina exige ese estándar.  El Euro 5 es el menos contaminante de los sistemas de transporte en la actualidad y en la municipalidad de Lima tenemos el mérito de haber cambiado de combustible diesel a gas natural. Además, todo vehículo -por más limpio y puro- tiene un impacto y lo importante es quien contamina menos. Nosotros estamos con tecnología de punta, subrayó.   *Fotos: ANDINA / Rafael Cornejo*Temas similares: El Gran Mercado Mayorista de Santa Anita Artículo: Mercado de Santa Anita se encuentra totalmente listo para recibir a comerciantes de La Parada, consideran Artículo: Municipio de Lima estudia entregar en concesión puestos de venta del mercado mayorista de Santa Anita Artículo: Traslado de comerciantes de La Parada a Santa Anita será recién a partir de abril de 2012, anuncian Artículo: Mercado de Santa Anita abriría en noviembre

----------

